# Gebrochener Blähton



## hein55 (10. Nov. 2008)

Hallo Leute
Wo bekommt man im Raum Dortmund gebrochenen Blähton .Ich brauche 1 m³ . Im Internet habe ich in Norddeutschland was gefunden 2 m³ für 170€ macht 8,5 cent/l .  Der örtliche Baustoffhändler hat es nicht .Bei dem Gewicht (700kg) fallen hohe Transportkosten an wenn man es bestellt, daher suche ich was günstiges im Umkreis von 50 km zum selber abholen .

Gruss

Heinz


----------



## scholzi (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Gebrochener Blähton*

Hi,
dein Baustoffhandel kennt die Geschichte
vielleicht nur unter Trockenschüttung aus Blähschiefer.
Gibt es glaub ich von Knauf in 50 Liter Säcken und kostet ca. 8€

 

Gruß Robert

PS:es gibt vielleicht auch einen preiswerteren Anbieter als Knauf 
     die Trockenschüttung aus Blähschiefer anbieten.


----------



## Platin (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Gebrochener Blähton*

Hallo!

Bei der Trockenschüttung würde ich vorsichtig sein. 
Kann sich durchaus um runden (nicht gebrochen) Blähton oder nur zum Teil gebrochenen Blähton handeln!
Gibt es vielleicht ein Datenblatt im Netz?


----------



## lambojaeger (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Gebrochener Blähton*

Hallo Thorsten,

hier ist dein Datenblatt:
http://www.easyputz.de/www/media/pdf/produktinfos/Trockenschuettung_00003701_PI.pdf

Gruss Thomas


----------



## lambojaeger (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Gebrochener Blähton*

Hallo Leute,
ich hab das hier eben im Netz gefunden. Es ist eine kleine Auflistung von günstigen Einkaufsquellen, die aber nicht auf meinem M... gewachsen sind:

Zitat:
LAVA bekommt man zur Zeit entweder günstig als Streumittel (z. Bsp. zur Zeit bei Rewe, 10 kg 2,99€) oder noch viel billiger im Baustoffhandel. Auch diverse Raiffeisen-Filialen scheinen sie als Streumaterial in großen Säcken bestellen zu können wie ich jetzt schon mehrfach vernommen habe.

BIMS gibts ebenso sehr billig im Baustoffhandel als Trockenschüttung (Raab-Karcher), 2-4mm, 60 l keine 8,00€, als salzfreies Streumaterial und lose im Baustoffhandel/Natursteinhandel.

BLÄHTON gibts als Hohlraum- oder Trockenschüttung (ersteres 2-4mm, das zweite 5-20 mm,), Kugeln und Bruch, z. Bsp. Fibotherm, 50l, 6.40€ im Baustoffhandel.

BLÄHSCHIEFER bekommt man als Novopan Trockenschüttung, 60l-Sack um die 10,00€, erhältlich im Baustoffhandel (oder mal den Hersteller Glunz AG anmailen wo man es in der heimischen Gegend bekommen kann).
Zitat Ende
Quelle

Gruss Thomas

_EDIT by Annett: Quelle eingefügt - bitte das nächste mal dran denken - wir bekommen sonst irgendwann mal richtig Ärger!_


----------



## scholzi (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Gebrochener Blähton*

Hi,
hab mal noch ne andere Seite für Blähschiefer gefunden..
http://www.berwilit.de/blaehschiefer.php

Von Knauf hatte ich schon 5 Säcke da, hab aber vergessen wie 
das Zeug hieß.Jedenfalls war das fein gebrochener Blähschiefer.
Ich hatte damals auch nach gebrochenen Blähton gesucht und 
keiner konnte mir sowas liefern, bis mich einer fragte warum ich 
nicht Blähschiefer-Trockenschüttung nehme!!!?
es kann so einfach sein....


----------



## scholzi (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Gebrochener Blähton*

Ich glaub es war das
http://www.knauf-perlite.de/produkte/siliperl.html#geeignet


----------



## Redlisch (10. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Gebrochener Blähton*

Hallo,
ich denke mal eher nicht geeignet,
da WGK 1 eingestuft.

WGK 1 = schwach wassergefährdend 

und schein in nasser Umgebung zu zerfallen (Darf nicht in Nassräumen verwendet werden)

Axel


----------

